# Curb Ramp maximum height?  CBC 1127B.5



## Yikes (Jul 9, 2013)

Per CBC 1127, curb ramps are not required to have handrails, or bottom landings as little as 48" long  (Fig 11B-20B).  This gives me extra wiggle room in tight situations.

Is there any limit as to the height of a curb ramp?

I know most curbs are typically 6" tall, but I have an existing building that is close to, and 9" higher than, the adjacent parking lot.  Instead of chooping up the space with a zigzag ramp and handrails, can't I just make a curb ramp that is 9" tall?

If so, what is the upper limit of curb ramp heigh, before I have to start thinking about a more conventional ramp with handrails, landings, etc.?   12"?    30"?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2013)

There is no limit as to the height of a curb ramp, per the CBC. Make sure you have the max slope in mind and Where possible, the least possible slope should be used.


----------



## Msradell (Jul 9, 2013)

For what you are looking at a curb ramp is no different than any other ramp there is a maximum rise before you must have a landing but other than that there is really no restriction.  There is no problem at all making a curb ramp for a 9 inch curb!


----------



## Yikes (Jul 9, 2013)

Just trying to wrap my head around this: theoretically, I could have (for example) a curb ramp with a 30" rise, 30' long, 8.33% slope, with no handrails or guardrails, and only 4' landings, and the thing shat justifies it per code is that it services an aread with a 30" high curb. Which looks suspiciously like a 30" high retaining wall.

I'll double-check ADAAG, but I assume there's no limit in there either.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2013)

Yikes said:
			
		

> ADAAG, but I assume there's no limit in there either.


There is no limit as to the height of a curb ramp, per the *2010 ADASAD. *Make sure you have the max slope in mind and Where possible, the least possible slope should be used.

Remember TO ADD THE DETECTABLE WARNINGS PER CBC


----------

